# Living Outside UAE for more than six months



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all, 
I live outside UAE for more than six months and I could not get back due to Covid restrictions. my Visa is still shown as active when I check it online. I read an article saying that I will need to apply for a new entry permit in order to be able to enter UAE. Does anyone know how can I apply for the new permit? is there any websites? my Visa was issued in Dubai and it is valid for another seven months.
I appreciate if you can Provide me with the link to apply for new entry permit online.
thanks


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't you ask your sponsor/company in UAE?


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I am the owner of the company.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What passport country do you have?
If it is from a country that benefits from a visa-on-arrival to the UAE - I don’t think that you will need to apply for an entry visa.
You would simply arrive in the UAE and if your existing visa has been cancelled due to your length of absence - you would just get a 30 day stamp and then use that time to sort out your company visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks steve.
Unfortunately my passport doesnt allow me to get visa on arrival. I dag out a bit I apparently need to cancel my current visa officially, which is already canceled due to being outside the country for so long, and re-apply for a visa.


----------

